# Is something wrong?



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

My last couple batches of soap don't have an even color. The edges look...more done, as opposed to the centers which look more like soap does in the gel stage.

Even after 3 weeks it still has this appearance.

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I'ts not gelling all the way to the middle. I have to oven process a few of my soaps, like my watermellon, or it will be darker around the outside edges and it's ugly like that with the creamy beige on the inside. Vicki


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

OK

The batch I made yesterday is cool and sitting on the counter.

Can I stick it in a low oven to force the rest of the gel? My oven only goes as low as 175, is that low enough?

On my three week soap, will I get a lye "zap" because it didn't gel?

Thank you so much for the input.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

my oven won't go low either but I let the soap warm up and then turn the oven off and leave in overnight seems to work just fine.


----------

